

Ask HN: Viable to open LLC to run open wifi (or TOR exit node)? - oniTony

There were some recent HN articles on persons still wrongfully getting accused of all kinds of things for having an open wifi. Even worse, "... you need balls of steel to operate a Tor exit node" http://archives.seul.org/or/talk/Sep-2009/msg00058.html<p>How well would it work (in terms of personal protection) to let an LLC own the router/server/ISP-bills? Is the concept of Limited Liability strictly financial?<p>- LLCs are relatively cheap and easy to setup<p>- LLC does not need to be "for profit"<p>- LLC is a "company", not a "corporation" (might be an important legal-entity distinction)
======
micks56
Corporate protection does not extend to criminal acts conducted by directors,
officers, or employees.

~~~
oniTony
Good point; though this seems to suggest that wifi/TOR is explicitly criminal.

~~~
micks56
I definitely didn't mean that. Thanks for the clarification.

